# sóc nascut [auxiliar "ser"]



## Gwynplaine

Hello everbody,

My grandfather, who is from Terrassa, has recently told me that he had already heard and said _"sóc nascut" "ets nascut", etc._ instead of "he nascut", "has nascut", etc.

Yet I thought that all the catalan verbs were construed with the auxiliary "haver".

What do you think about that ?

Thank you for answering, and happy New Year... ;-)


----------



## dinji

Gwynplaine said:


> Hello everbody,
> 
> My grandfather, who is from Terrassa, has recently told me that he had already heard and said _"sóc nascut" "ets nascut", etc._ instead of "he nascut", "has nascut", etc.
> 
> Yet I thought that all the catalan verbs were construed with the auxiliary "haver".
> 
> What do you think about that ?
> 
> Thank you for answering, and happy New Year... ;-)


I would have thought it is _vaig nèixer_ / _va(re)s nèixer_ etc. unless of course you happen to be talking about a birth that has occured the same morning, which is a rare situation. What would the natives say...?


----------



## ernest_

I am no expert, but I would say that "nascut" does not act as a participle in this sentence. It's just an adjective and the sentence is in present tense. It's not unusual to say "sóc nascut", but it's more formal than "he nascut" and "vaig néixer".

Both "he nascut" and "vaig néixer" are in use and the two of them are correct as far as I know. I find the distinction between "he nascut" and "vaig néixer" to be a matter of style. It's true that "he nascut" would seem like you were just born this morning, but in practice we use this tense for actions that took place a long time ago as well, like when you say "he estudiat enginyeria" (even though you studied engineering 20 years ago), as I said it's a matter of style, I think.


----------



## Hoch

Gwynplaine said:


> Hello everbody,
> 
> My grandfather, who is from Terrassa, has recently told me that he had already heard and said _"sóc nascut" "ets nascut", etc._ instead of "he nascut", "has nascut", etc.
> 
> Yet I thought that all the catalan verbs were construed with the auxiliary "haver".
> 
> What do you think about that ?
> 
> Thank you for answering, and happy New Year... ;-)


 
In several ancient romance languages ( maybe in all ) it wasn't strange to use the verb " to be "" as auxiliar to make past constructions , even nowadays is used in modern Italian . 

In ancient catalan was used as auxilar + past particple( of intransitive verbs ) , also it was used with " to be " (I mean, auxiliar " to be " + past participle " of the verb "to be" ) . 

For example : " era stat moro " ( ancient valencian , XVth century ) , what means : He had been Moorish/muslim 

In the XXth century you could still listen those constructions among old people in some specific dialects in Catalonia , but nowadays is almost or completely " dead " . 

In Mallorca those constructions had much more vitality than Catalonia in the XXth century , also only among old people, but nowadays seems to be very near to disappear.

Nowadays " to have " is the winner as auxiliar.

PS: I forgot to add that in the modern use of " to be " as auxiliar  , in some dialects , it was a bit corrupted this use since it was used also with past participles of transitive verbs .


----------



## panjabigator

Gwynplaine said:


> Hello everbody,
> 
> My grandfather, who is from Terrassa, has recently told me that he had already heard and said _"sóc nascut" "ets nascut", etc._ instead of "he nascut", "has nascut", etc.
> 
> Yet I thought that all the catalan verbs were construed with the auxiliary "haver".
> 
> What do you think about that ?
> 
> Thank you for answering, and happy New Year... ;-)



Would be interested to know what he thought of "he nascut" and other similar constructions using the auxiliary verb "haver."  Did that sound marked to him and where these constructions more in vogue then?


----------



## Valtiel

A vegades he sentit "sóc nascut", però és més freqüent "vaig néixer". Per a mi, és més natural.


----------



## ernest_

Hoch said:


> In several ancient romance languages ( maybe in all ) it wasn't strange to use the verb " to be "" as auxiliar to make past constructions , even nowadays is used in modern Italian .



There's "Jesús és nat" (a line from a popular Christmas song) which is an instance of this, isn't it?
But I say again, I don't think "sóc nascut" is the same case. In "sóc nascut", "sóc" is not auxiliary, but the main verb, and "nascut" is the attribute (which is analogous to the direct object). Can somebody confirm this?


----------



## .Jordi.

ernest_ said:


> There's "Jesús és nat" (a line from a popular Christmas song) which is an instance of this, isn't it?
> But I say again, I don't think "sóc nascut" is the same case. In "sóc nascut", "sóc" is not auxiliary, but the main verb, and "nascut" is the attribute (which is analogous to the direct object). Can somebody confirm this?



I'm not a native speaker, but I think that it's rather obvious that it this case "sóc" isn't auxiliary, but the main verb. When you say for example that someone "és mort", I really doubt that you mean "ha mort" o "va morir"...


----------



## Gwynplaine

Hoch said:


> In several ancient romance languages ( maybe in all ) it wasn't strange to use the verb " to be "" as auxiliar to make past constructions , even nowadays is used in modern Italian .


Yes, in French too. I believe that in Northern Catalan (which is spoken in Perpinyà) it's possible to construe some verbs with the auxiliary _ser_. For example, "som anat a Barcelona" instead of "hem anat a Barcelona".




> Would be interested to know what he thought of "he nascut" and other similar constructions using the auxiliary verb "haver." Did that sound marked to him and where these constructions more in vogue then?


He thought that the two constructions were correct and equivalent.



> There's "Jesús és nat"


Yes, I know this song, _el Cant dels ocells_, but I think it's quite ancient Catalan, isn't it ?


Thank you for having anwering !


----------



## nurifran

I agree with jordi. When one say "soc nascut" is in order to highltight your origins as a carachteristic, and it can be used actually. I am from Barcelona and I use "soc nascuda"
This must have something to do with french. And indeed, in northern catalonia and in the pyrinees they use frequently "to be"


----------



## panjabigator

Això és molt interessant i n'estic aprenent molt (és correcte aquest us de "en"?).  Em podeu dir en castellà si "sóc nascut" seria "soy nacido"?


----------



## betulina

ernest_ said:


> But I say again, I don't think "sóc nascut" is the same case. In "sóc nascut", "sóc" is not auxiliary, but the main verb, and "nascut" is the attribute (which is analogous to the direct object). Can somebody confirm this?



I cannot confirm this, but my appreciation is the same. We are not dealing with an auxiliary here, but a verb + attribute construction. It's not the same case as "sóc anat". I don't know how to show it linguistically, though.

Panja, I would say it can also be said "soy nacido" in Spanish.


----------



## ampurdan

I've heard "sóc nascut" lots of times, I don't know if "ser" (to be) here is meant as a conjunction verb (cópula) or an auxiliary, but I've heard it from the same people who would say "sóc anat a can Pito", "d'on ets sortit?", "t'ets fet mal?" and many others (as I see it, this auxiliary "ser" does not work like in French, Italian or German, because it can take any kind of verb, but perhaps it's just a misuse).


----------



## Gwynplaine

Ampurdan : 

*sóc *nascut = Je *suis* né (in French)
*sóc* anat a can Pito = je *suis* allé 
d'on *ets* sortit? = d'où *es*-tu sorti ?
t'*ets* fet mal? = tu t'*es* fait mal ?

These Catalan verbs which are construed with the auxiliary "ser" are construed with "être" in French too...


----------



## merquiades

Estoy algo confundido.  Eso quiere decir que no puedo decir:He estat nascutHe anat a l'universitatD'on t'has sortit?El seu pare ha mort aquesta setmana¿Se puede usar haver siempre como en castellano? O ¿es mejor hacer las mismas diferencias que en francés?Gràcies


----------



## betulina

Hola, Merquiades, 

Sí, la gran mayoría de hablantes utiliza el verbo "haver" como auxiliar en todos los casos, siempre, por lo que lo puedes utilizar sin problemas; de hecho, a mi entender, si no eres nativo, es lo más recomendable. Sólo algunos hablantes de determinadas zonas usan "ser" en algunos casos.



			
				ampurdan said:
			
		

> I've heard "sóc nascut" lots of times, I don't know if "ser" (to be) here is meant as a conjunction verb (cópula) or an auxiliary, but I've heard it from the same people who would say "sóc anat a can Pito", "d'on ets sortit?", "t'ets fet mal?" and many others



My guess that it's probably not the same case is that I've never heard "sóc anat" or "ets sortit", but I do have heard "sóc nascut" many times. Maybe that's why I don't see it as the same construction, because I'm not used to the former.


----------



## Demurral

I'm no expert (liked this expression ^^) but...found this! 

(meaning 7) In sentences like "sóc anat" o "ets sortit", the verb "ser" is used as de verb "sein" in German (and, as seen,  "être" in French), as the auxiliary verb for construct perfect forms when using a verb that indicates movement. However, this usage is dialectal and/or  antique/ ancient/ "chronologically out of order" (?) in Catalan. 


Meaning 6 reads that when "ésser" is used with a substantive, an adjective, a participle, or the like, and they work as the nominal predicate of the verb; the verb can express:
 -a transitory state of the subject or its essential quality, without expressing their duration,or paying attention to it(the duration).
-a state into which the subject has turned temporaryly, irremediably, or once and for all.


Look at the linked-web to see examples.


Demurral.


----------



## ampurdan

Gwynplaine said:


> Ampurdan :
> 
> *sóc *nascut = Je *suis* né (in French)
> *sóc* anat a can Pito = je *suis* allé
> d'on *ets* sortit? = d'où *es*-tu sorti ?
> t'*ets* fet mal? = tu t'*es* fait mal ?
> 
> These Catalan verbs which are construed with the auxiliary "ser" are construed with "être" in French too...


 
Right, I chose the wrong examples, the ones that match with their French counterparts. I was thinking about things like "ets menjat molt", which in French would be "*as*-tu mangé beaucoup?", in Italian "*ai* mangiato molto?" and in German "*hast* du viel gegessen", wouldn't it? Perhaps some speakers do follow rules similar to those in those other languages (which are not at all identical amongst them, anyway), but in the same way that most Catalan speakers have solved the haver/ser difference in favour of using "haver" in all instances, some might have chosen to use "ser" in all/most instances, irrespective of the characteristics of the main verb, while others stick to the differentiation. Just a guess.


----------



## Gwynplaine

ampurdan said:


> Right, I chose the wrong examples, the ones that match with their French counterparts. I was thinking about things like "ets menjat molt", which in French would be "*as*-tu mangé beaucoup?", in Italian "*ai* mangiato molto?" and in German "*hast* du viel gegessen", wouldn't it? Perhaps some speakers do follow rules similar to those in those other languages



Not in French, anyway. A French speaker would say : _J'*ai* beaucoup mangé_, but never _Je *suis* beaucoup mangé._


----------



## ryba

*Nova pregunta*

Hola, bon dia.

Al fòrum Babel hi ha una discussió en la qual un nordcatalà explica que a Perpinyà es fa servir l'auxiliar _ser _(segons diu, «per influència del francès») i que ell intenta «parlar un bon català amb només el verb  "haver"» perquè no està segur si fer servir el _ser_ com a auxiliar és correcte o no. Dos posts més tard, l'usuari Mici de Saragossa diu:



			
				Mici said:
			
		

> Escolteu, no es tracta pas d'un error.
> Són trets dialectals d'una llengua poc fixada per un reglament comú  i a  tot l'àmbit lingüistic es senten, cada cop menys, però es senten.
> 
> La meva àvia que era de l'Empordà deia coses com: "sóc anat a Barcelona"  i "sóc estat a Girona" ?!!  amb tota naturalitat.
> És a dir, que jo no estic tan segur que el "sem anat" sigui influència  francesa, o més aviat, parlar nadiu del Rosselló.



En el post següent l'usuari ryba predica:



			
				ryba said:
			
		

> Adiu, Butch, hola a tothom!
> 
> Tu tranquil, és pas cap francesisme, això! En català septentrional se són conservats molts  trets del català antic, hi ha força occitanismes també, mes l'ús de  l'auxiliar _ésser_ n'és pas un tampoc, ja que se pot trobar en  altres dialectes catalans com el balear («(noltros) som anats a Barcelona», «(jo)  sóm anat a Barcelona», font: El català insular) o l'alguerès  («sem anats a Barcelona», font: Corso catalano: lo verb).
> 
> Que a Perpinyà se digui «(jo) sóm anat» i «(nosaltres) sem anats» és pas  més que un tret dialectal i conservador i, com a tal, a la meua manera  de veure, no s'hauria pas de perdre. És molt bonic!
> 
> Compareu amb l'occità «(nosautres) sèm anats a Barcelona».



Moltes d'estructures i paraules gramaticals genuïnes (i no coincidents amb  la llengua espanyola) que s'han conservat tan sols en alguns dialectes  formen part del llenguatge literari o d'un llenguatge estàndard  "marcadament formal". És així en el cas del tractament de  _vós_, del  pronom  _llur_, de la  paraula _quelcom_ i moltíssimes més.

L'auxiliar _ser_ (_ésser_), dialectalment, _esser_, n'és  un exemple? No, no?
Em sembla que si l'utilitzés  en una carta formal tots pensarien que m'he equivocat, oi?

S'ha pronunciat l'IEC sobre açò?


----------



## merquiades

Hola Ryba. [enllaç eliminat perquè s'han unit els fils - gràcies]

També tens això del GDLC: </p>   

ésser acepció 7 auxiliar ant. i dial. Amb el participi passat de verbs intransitius que indiquen moviment (anar, sortir, venir, etc.) i dels verbs ésser, estar i romandre, forma com a auxiliar els temps perfets. Se n'és anat. Sóc vingut. No hi sóc pas estat mai.


----------



## ryba

Hola.

Moltes mercès al Merquiades per l'enllaç i a la Betulina per l'ajut!


Demurral said:


> I'm no expert (liked this expression ^^) but...found this!
> 
> (meaning 7) In sentences like "sóc anat" o "ets sortit", the verb "ser" is used as the verb "sein" in German (and, as seen,  "être" in French), as the auxiliary verb for construct perfect forms when using a verb that indicates movement. However, this usage is dialectal and/or  antique/ ancient/ "chronologically out of order" (?) in Catalan.
> 
> 
> Meaning 6 reads that when "ésser" is used with a substantive, an adjective, a participle, or the like, and they work as the nominal predicate of the verb; the verb can express:
> -a transitory state of the subject or its essential quality, without expressing their duration,or paying attention to it (the duration).
> -a state into which the subject has turned temporarily, irremediably, or once and for all.



Most intriguing. Crec que considerar el verb _ser_ en _sóc_ _nascut_ copulatiu o auxiliar és qüestió de metodologia. Pel que s'ha vist, els parlants que han heretat un ús "normal" de _ser_ com a auxiliar tendeixen a interpretar-lo com a tal també en _sóc nascut_, mentre els que no i el GDLC el consideren més aviat copulatiu.

El DLC de l'IEC, per la seva part, divideix l'accepció 6. del GDLC en dues i en totes dues qualifica el verb _ser_ d'auxiliar:



> *6 *aux. [LC] Davant  de participi passat atribueix un estat o qualitat del subjecte. _Ell és nat de l’agost_. _Son pare és mort_.
> *7 *aux. [LC] Davant de  participi passat expressa que l’acció del verb en participi recau sobre  el subjecte. _Jo seré  castigat pel mestre_. _La casa ha estat comprada pels senyors del castell_. _La versió ja és corregida_.


Malauradament, i contràriament al que fa el GDLC, el DLC no menciona pas la possibilitat d'emprar _ser_ com a auxiliar amb verbs de moviment ni amb _ser_, _estar_ i _romandre_.



> GDLC: *ésser* 7 _auxiliar ant. _i _dial_. Amb el  participi passat de verbs intransitius que indiquen moviment (_anar_,  _sortir_, _venir_, etc.) i dels verbs _ésser_, _estar_  i _romandre_, forma com a auxiliar els temps perfets. _Se n'és  anat._ _Sóc vingut_. _No hi sóc pas estat mai_.


Si prenem com a norma l'ús que se'n fa en català septentrional i en la  llengua occitana (1), caldria afegir a la llista, els verbs _restar_, _quedar_(_-se_),  propers semànticament a _romandre_, el verb _esdevenir_ amb els seus sinònims, i els verbs reflexius.

(1) i no pas en francès que no usa l'auxiliar _être_ amb el verb _être_ mateix.



ampurdan said:


> Right, I chose the wrong examples, the ones that  match with their French counterparts. I was thinking about things like  "ets menjat molt", which in French would be "*as*-tu  mangé beaucoup?", in Italian "*ai* mangiato molto?" and in German "*hast*  du viel gegessen", wouldn't it? Perhaps some speakers do follow rules  similar to those in those other languages (which are not at all  identical amongst them, anyway), but in the same way that most Catalan  speakers have solved the haver/ser difference in favour of using "haver"  in all instances, some might have chosen to use "ser" in all/most  instances, irrespective of the characteristics of the main verb, while  others stick to the differentiation. Just a guess.



   Good guess!

_Actes del Congrés internacional Antoni M. Alcover_, per Jaume Guiscafrè, Antoni Picornell (Google Books):



> El català actual forma generalment els temps perfets amb l'auxiliar _haver_ seguit del participi passat del verb en qüestió, tot i que alguns verbs (i això segons les característiques de cada dialecte) admeten l'auxiliar _ser_. En català antic, però, existí una preferència per l'ús de _ser_ com a auxiliar, tret conservat en el cas del català de Malloca, que des d'època medieval ha format els temps composts amb aquest verb, construcció avui pràcticament en desús i només conservada en la parla de certes persones grans. De fet, aquest auxiliar ha estat emprat habitualent fins i tot de manera abusiva com a auxiliar de verbs transitius (_sóm comprat el diari_). (…)


----------



## jdotjdot89

Jo hauria suposat que vingui de la influència del francès. Té sentit. Sembla com afora de Barcelona és rar sentir el "tenir que + " castellanisme de Barcelona--una influència del castellà limitada als llocs als quals el castellà es parla més.


----------



## ampurdan

I'd say it is not a French influence. At least, not in the same sense "tenir que" is a "castellanisme". The use of "ser" as auxiliary for perfect tenses goes back to the origins of the language. If anything, I'd say the present-day preference for "haver" is an influence of other Hispanic languages, but again, I'd rather have the linguists speak, not me.


----------



## jdotjdot89

ampurdan said:


> I'd say it is not a French influence. At least, not in the same sense "tenir que" is a "castellanisme". The use of "ser" as auxiliary for perfect tenses goes back to the origins of the language. If anything, I'd say the present-day preference for "haver" is an influence of other Hispanic languages, but again, I'd rather have the linguists speak, not me.


 
English: 
I started writing a post disagreeing with you and halfway through changed my mind. You're probably right, especially given that the same feature exists in Occitan. It just has died out on the whole in Catalan. In fact, I may go so far as to say that its subordination in favor of "he nascut" could be Spanish influence. Given the long history of language contact between Catalan and Spanish since the union of Aragon and Catalonia, it's hard to discount.

Català:
Vaig començar a escruire un post no d'acord i per la mitat em vaig cambiar d'opinió. Probablement tens raó, especialment donat que la mateixa característica existeix en l'occità. Només s'ha mort principalment en català. De fet, jo diria que la seva subordinació a favor de "he nascut" pot ésser una influència castellana. Donat l'història llarga de contacte entre català i castellà des de la unió d'Aragó i Catalunya, és difícil descartar-la.



> English:
> The compound tenses are formed with the auxiliary aver and the past passive participle; the participle remains invariable.
> A few intransitive verbs (as *anar*, *morir*,* nàisser, venir *_etc._) are conjugated with èsser (èstre), like in French and Italian; the participle in this case do agree with the subject in gender and number.
> 
> Català (traducció meva):
> Els tensos composts es formen amb el mot auxiliar "aver" i el participle passiu passat; el participle queda invariable. Uns verbs intransitius (com a *anar, morir, nàisser, venir*, _etc_.) es conjuguen amb "èsser (èstre)," com en francès i italià; el participle en aquest cas estan d'acord amb el sujet en gènere i número.


From/Des de http://www.orbilat.com/Languages/Oc...Tenses_Compound.html#Past_Compound_Indicative


----------



## todosmentira

Vaig trobar aquest exemple en Occitan de Gascon:

amb el verb 'partir' ﻿la conjugació es:

soi partit, sias partit, es partit, sem partit, setz partit, son partit

(l'occitan sans peine)

No estic segur si el participi deu canviar pel plural, com en el frances..partits?

Per aixo em sembla forca natural qu'el verb esser en catala es pot utilitzar com auxiliar amb alguns verbs reflexius i de moviment; comparteix l'arrel d'aquesta estructura amb l'occita i el frances.


----------



## jdotjdot89

No diria només perquè l'occità ho té que el català ho té també... Només vaig dir que tot això amb occità suggereix que és natiu al català i no influència estrangera.


----------



## ryba

Donc, és clar. Les llengües romàniques formen un continu dialectal i que una cosa aparegui tant en el gal·loromànic (llengues d'oïl) com en l'occitanoromànic (occità i català) no vol pas dir que sigui un gal·licisme.

Tinc entès que les solucions més generalitzades en els parlars catalans que preserven l'ús de l'auxiliar _ser_ coincideixen amb la llengua d'oc i no sempre amb la llengua francesa, com en el cas del verb _ser_. El francès ha pogut actuar en la no pèrdua de l'auxiliar _ser_ en el català de Catalunya Nord en general, tal com ho ha fet la presència dels veïns llenguadocians, però si l'influència del francès hagués estat decisiva, el verb (_és_)_ser _es conjugaria amb l'auxiliar _haver_, com en francès (_avoir_), i no és el cas:

Català septentrional:

ÉSSER

sóm estat, -da
ets estat, -da
és estat, -da
sem estats, -des
seu estats, -des
són estats, -des

Occità llenguadocià:

ÈSSER

soi estat, -da
sès estat, -da
es estat, -da
sèm estats, -das
sètz estats, -das
son estats, -das

Francès:

ÊTRE

ai été
as été
a été
avons été
avez été
ont été


 Faig reviure aquest fil també per tornar a demanar com es percep l'ús de l'auxiliar _ser_ en el "català general". Se sap que al Estat Espanyol es va perdent en els parlars que tradicionalment el conservaven, però m'interessaria saber si es percep com a quelcom vulgar i a evitar o bé com a un arcaisme estèticament agradable... Parlo sobretot dels usos no habituals en la llengua _mainstream_, com _te n'ets anat_, _ets sortit de (...)_ o _s'és convertida en (...)_.

He de dir que a mi, em preocupa rebre informacions des de Catalunya Nord del tipus _Jordi Barre ha mort_ quan el genuí seria _Jordi Barre és mort_, una opció encara viva en el "català general".



ryba said:


> Moltes estructures i paraules gramaticals genuïnes (i no coincidents amb la llengua espanyola) que s'han conservat tan sols en alguns dialectes formen part del llenguatge literari o d'un llenguatge estàndard "marcadament formal". És així en el cas del tractament de _vós_, del pronom _llur_, de la paraula _quelcom_ i moltíssimes més.
> 
> L'auxiliar _ser_ (_ésser_), dialectalment, _esser_, n'és un exemple? No, no?
> Em sembla que si l'utilitzés en una carta formal tots pensarien que m'he equivocat, oi?


----------



## betulina

ryba said:
			
		

> Moltes estructures i paraules gramaticals genuïnes (i no coincidents amb  la llengua espanyola) que s'han conservat tan sols en alguns dialectes  formen part del llenguatge literari o d'un llenguatge estàndard  "marcadament formal". És així en el cas del tractament de _vós_, del pronom _llur_, de la paraula _quelcom_ i moltíssimes més.
> 
> L'auxiliar _ser_ (_ésser_), dialectalment, _esser_, n'és un exemple? No, no?
> Em sembla que si l'utilitzés en una carta formal tots pensarien que m'he equivocat, oi?



Sí, jo l'ús de l'auxiliar _ser_ no l'inclouria en aquest sac. Crec que no es considera d'ús formal, ni de registre "elevat"; que jo sàpiga, és un tret dialectal, més o menys viu, com s'ha vist, depenent de la zona, de manera que en una carta, sigui formal o no, només l'utilitzaria si sóc parlant del dialecte en qüestió. I suposo que també tindria en compte a qui va adreçada. I en el llenguatge literari jo personalment només el trobaria adient si es correspon al parlar de l'autor, el personatge, etc. O en poesia, però això és una altra història.


----------

